# La Gran Cagada



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it's San Juan/Sant Joan fiesta here.......

I was just looking through the event programme & on Tuesday 19th we have what is called _La Gran Cagada_

a big bull is let into the arena which has been divided into a grid of squares & bets are placed as to where he will _cagar_ - apparently it can sometimes go on all day..............


does anyone else have strange fiesta traditions that we might not have heard of before?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've seen that done with cows in Sweden (not live, only on telly). The nearest thing I've seen in person was ferret roulette, where the poor creature was put in a sort of giant spinning top and you bet which hole it would stagger out of. That was in Yorkshire.

Here we just have a bonfire, get drunk and burn effigies of local politicians (it will be bigger than ever this year). But not until La Noche de San Juan, which is 23-24 June.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it's San Juan/Sant Joan fiesta here.......
> 
> I was just looking through the event programme & on Tuesday 19th we have what is called _La Gran Cagada_
> 
> ...


Never heard of that.
I think there are certain areas of Spain that seem to take great interest in _cagando_...
Catalonia for example, where you find somebody having a ... in the nativity scenes, like this chappie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Never heard of that.
> I think there are certain areas of Spain that seem to take great interest in _cagando_...
> Catalonia for example, where you find somebody having a ... in the nativity scenes, like this chappie


yes, we have him here too...........


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes, we have him here too...........


There's a real life one in our village - I've seen him in action.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> There's a real life one in our village - I've seen him in action.


Poor you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Poor you!


unfortunately it's common in these 'ere parts


we have a park/public bbq area in Jávea - there are lots of trees & walkways, a childrens' play area........... & public loos which for some reason seem to be shut most of the time :confused2:


I've become used to seeing men standing relieving themselves behind a bush....... but the last straw was catching one squatting


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Cagando*

You have public toilets!!!!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> You have public toilets!!!!!!!


not much use if they're closed though!!!



we do have portapotties all along the beaches now though............


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I wonder if bulls like ex lax- chocolate flavoured! that would spread a little happiness between the punters!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> I wonder if bulls like ex lax- chocolate flavoured! that would spread a little happiness between the punters!


I'll be working - but you could pop up there on the day & slip some to the bull


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I'll be working - but you could pop up there on the day & slip some to the bull


There are two conditions I'll go near a wooly bully!!
1. If it is a very little white bull, with no flaming horns, Umm! I might stand 6ft away behind protective bars.
2. If I get a little statuette made of me, El cagadero gran mujer de Javea, and I get all the royalties of statues sold!!


----------

